# Marc Garneau confirms additional gov't funding for VIA Rail



## jamesontheroad (Jul 22, 2016)

Press conference has just concluded in Montreal; additional government funding confirmed for VIA Rail for improvements in the corridor.

No press link just yet, info to follow.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 22, 2016)

Good news for VIA and Canada! 

The Trudeau Government is living up to their promises, wish it would happen here!


----------



## jamesontheroad (Jul 22, 2016)

Here's the press release from Transport Canada.


CAD34.4 million investment for improvements at stations and maintenance facilities in the Windsor-Quebec City rail corridor.
Repairs and upgrades to mechanical and electrical systems, heating and ventilation, roofs, water treatment systems at VIA’s Montreal and Toronto maintenance facilities.
Upgrades to mechanical and electrical systems, heating and ventilation, roofs, and platforms at stations along the Windsor-Quebec City corridor, 
CAD400,000 to remediation of a contaminated federal site at VIA’s Edmonton station.


----------

